# First Impressions: Trifecta Elite tune



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent write up! We are very happy to hear that you are enjoying TRIFECTA's latest production calibration for this platform.

It was our pleasure providing you with support. Please let us know if you need anything else!

-Michael


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Excellent write up! We are very happy to hear that you are enjoying TRIFECTA's latest production calibration for this platform.
> 
> It was our pleasure providing you with support. Please let us know if you need anything else!
> 
> -Michael


Wow, I knew I forgot something last night...too tired after posting. a BIG thank you to Michael and WOT for all of their support as well! Thank you for your tireless efforts to assist the community and troubleshoot any issues.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a quick update on the gas mileage with the tune installed. I ran a tank of 93 through the car ave ambient temp ~34 deg (it's been warm and cold here in MI so far this year.) My average commute is a mix of highway and city driving, and I drive on the weekends it's mostly city (again Metro Detroit here).

Honestly I have not noticed any real world difference. If I drive 'normal' and how I used to I pull 33-34mpg out of the car with mixed driving. If I get on it a bit it may drop to 28-29 but I can quickly recover it. I got about the same miles out of the tank as usual. It may be a 2-4mpg difference MAX. I don't notice the numbers on the instant MPG 'eco meter' reporting any lower/differently than they usually do when staring at it like a hawk. The tank seemed to last the same amount of time as they always did. I can probably stretch it 1-2 weeks if I only drive it to work and back and I'm the only one driving.

Speaking of the only one driving a friend of mine is looking to buy a Cruze and I let him drive mine the other night so that did a number on the MPG. Down to 24 after that stint...(yeah he had a bit of fun) I recovered it back up to 92.7 by the time I got home (1 leg of my commute). In the pictures below the 46 best was from a 430 mile highway trip to visit my sister in Wisconsin. I am interested to see how it does on a similar stint with the tune!


TL;DR: Gas Mileage is the same as before as long as you don't drive like a banshee. :th_dblthumb2:


----------

